# A few from 1-4-10



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A few more pictures.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...............................................


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice. I think it's pretty pathetic when it looks like you have the same amount of snow as I do. Send some of that this way, please.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

my guess is 7 or 8 inches.

?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool pics GV.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you not like the BFI guy?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark13;949279 said:


> Do you not like the BFI guy?


Just helping him out. Every week he pulls it forward a little more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BladeScape;949268 said:


> my guess is 7 or 8 inches.
> 
> ?


About that,it was the fluffy stuff.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you must spray FF on your lots , so nice and clean


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

That was a big storm. I hit all my accounts 4 times in 2 days. 80 driveways with 1 truck, since the other one has no motor in it. I think we ended up with 10-12 inches at least, plus drifting.

The BFI guy can still put the forks in the dumpster. That snow in front wouldn't affect his operation at all.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

it would be nice if the WM guy at some of our jobs would leave it a little further out every now and then, real PITA when they jam it way back in there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice pics....this is ur 2nd time plowing ever right?


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

all bfi stands for is big f***** inconvenience


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;949777 said:


> nice pics....this is ur 2nd time plowing ever right?


1st full run ever by myself. 1st time I went out I needed someone to finish because I got scared of the snow.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;949789 said:


> 1st full run ever by myself. 1st time I went out I needed someone to finish because I got scared of the snow.


I believe Timmy was your Mentor?!! lol

He got u thru all the scary problems.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes he was. I did everything the opposite way from him and now I can out plow him.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;949812 said:


> Yes he was. I did everything the opposite way from him and now I can out plow him.


Yes, BUT you can't outplow him in Circles..LMAO!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures GV. Wheres the videos?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;949789 said:


> 1st full run ever by myself. 1st time I went out I needed someone to finish because I got scared of the snow.


Its happens....but sometimes you just not tore from a brand of plowing cloth


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice pics. 

Probably re-working those seasonal contracts already...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

REAPER;951420 said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Probably re-working those seasonal contracts already...


Nope. Still in good shape and making money.:salute:


----------

